# WTB: A cheap mechanical Chrono



## mitadoc

*WTB: A cheap mechanical Chrono*


View Advert


Hi there. I am after a ST1901 or Poljot 3133 powered watch. Bored a bit,fancy something new.

TIA




*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*

13/10/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£100



*Category*

Wanted


----------

